# 200 acre club Monroe County



## HenryHunter (Jun 9, 2018)

200 Acres located east of Forsyth. Mostly clear cut. The balance is in creek bottoms and small power line. Was replanted in pines within the last 6 months. Looking for 3 members at $500 each. Message me if interested.

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## Mfdaniel1972 (Jun 12, 2018)

Do you still have openings


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 16, 2018)

Mfdaniel1972 said:


> Do you still have openings


I have 3 guys with strong interest right now. I will let you know if something changes.

Thanks!


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

HenryHunter said:


> 200 Acres located east of Forsyth. Mostly clear cut. The balance is in creek bottoms and small power line. Was replanted in pines within the last 6 months. Looking for 3 members at $500 each. Message me if interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

If there are any openings for 2019-2020 I would like to talk with you ..678-326-7261


----------



## HenryHunter (Feb 7, 2019)

BullBoy1960 said:


> If there are any openings for 2019-2020 I would like to talk with you ..678-326-7261



I will have one opening. I have several guys ahead of you interested. I will be in contact if it does not work with the other guys. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Kmerck (Feb 11, 2019)

HenryHunter said:


> I will have one opening. I have several guys ahead of you interested. I will be in contact if it does not work with the other guys. Thanks for your interest!




Any openings still? Interested.


----------



## Dick Dastardly (Feb 11, 2019)

Please let me know if you have any availability for upcoming season.


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 5, 2019)

I have one spot available for the 2019-2020 season. Dues will be $500. Message me if interested.


----------



## SMPL LFE (Jun 6, 2019)

HenryHunter said:


> 200 Acres located east of Forsyth. Mostly clear cut. The balance is in creek bottoms and small power line. Was replanted in pines within the last 6 months. Looking for 3 members at $500 each. Message me if interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeremy


Have you filled your openings?


----------



## walkey02 (Jun 19, 2019)

Is this still available? Very interested!!


----------



## buckshed (Jun 21, 2019)

This property was only hunted a couple of times last year...a member friend of mine Just had to pull out for family issues..so there is at least 1 maybe 2 openings available..I am posting this for jeremy...you can pm him or me for questions


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Jun 22, 2019)

where exactly is the property located is this the property East on Highway 83 the first power line


----------



## buckshed (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes east on hwy 83 few miles from I-75


----------



## Elliott42 (Jun 23, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## HenryHunter (Jul 6, 2019)

Two spots still available.


----------



## mangrum1126 (Jul 8, 2019)

I sent a PM. Thank you


----------



## HenryHunter (Jul 17, 2019)

One spot still available. Message me if interested.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeremy still one opening??


----------



## HenryHunter (Jul 20, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> Jeremy still one opening??


I just filled the spot today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 20, 2019)

HenryHunter said:


> I just filled the spot today.


good deal. 
PM me if u need this back open.


----------

